# Dubai Visit 8th to 14th Jan



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm coming to Dubai for a week on a bit of a reccy next week with my family (wife and 2 young children). I'm 32, my wife is 31 and our children are 2 years (and a bit!) and 3 months respectively.

I have an interview for a position based in Dubai and wanted to get the low-down on Dubai life, in particular for my wife, who in the immediate time frame will not be working and will be looking after our children.

Can anyone shed some light on what she could do, are there any mother and toddler groups etc? Is anyone else in the same boat, if so, can you point us in the right direction? Perhaps available to meet up for a coffee and chat with us?

Best places to live for a young English family? And where to lease a car from?! The manufacturer websites are very poor for external viewing and don't give much info...

Also, what additional costs should we be considering with property rental? We would be living in an apartment (from info elsewhere on here, probably the Marina?), so presumably a/c costs etc?

Any help would be greatly appreciated...

Rich


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

twiglet said:


> Hi all,
> Best places to live for a young English family? And where to lease a car from?! The manufacturer websites are very poor for external viewing and don't give much info...
> Rich


Hi Rich,

I can recommend Diamond Lease for your car and check out this website for where to live:

Shorooq Mirdif | Properties | Dubai Properties Group

It is an area called Mirdif, approx 10-15 min drive from Dubai airport and approx 30 mins drive from central Dubai.

Mirdif is a well established area with lots of facilities close by, shopping malls, schools, gyms, bars etc. and has a great expat community.

Good luck!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you want to live more in town, the the Springs/Meadows area is a well established family community as well, with all the necessities.

Accomodation will usually boil down to budget and where you're likely to send your children to school - if they are of schooling age.


----------



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

If your interested in meeting up drop me a reply and we exchange contact numbers etc, quite happy to assist you where I Can,


----------



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Chris (assuming that's your name!), pm me and we can sort something..

Thanks for Leasing details, Nikkisizer, is Mirdif on the DXB flight path, and budget is upto AED12500 monthly, Chocoholic...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Are there really bars in Mirdiff now?


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

There are expat woman coffee mornings held every week, details on their site.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Are there really bars in Mirdiff now?


There are lots of bars around the business bay area now which is only a 10 min taxi ride


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

twiglet said:


> Thanks for Leasing details, Nikkisizer, is Mirdif on the DXB flight path, and budget is upto AED12500 monthly


Hi Rich,

To give you an idea on price, I have friends who have a 3 bedroom independent villa with a garden and private pool (so not on a compound with shared pool which many are in other areas) and only pay AED 75k per year. It was double that at it's peak a few years ago before the crash happened!

Mirdif is a big area, parts of it are on the flight path and other parts are completely clear of it which will obviously increase the rent but AED 150k in an area like Mirdif will be fine.


----------



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

So.... Arrived back in London last night after a week trying to look around... Not as easy as I thought with a 2yr3mth and a 4 month old.......

Apalled by Estate Agents attitude, point blank refusing to show us any property to give us an idea of what we could get until we're out there! How on Earth can we get out there without somewhere to live?!?!? Imbeciles! Clearly, there's a niche for a good Estate Agent who is aware of what Customer Service actually is...

So a week out there and NO property viewed. Had a drive around the Lakes/Springs/Meadows/Greens, but unfortunately, due to these being gated communities, couldn't drive literally around them but got a reasonable idea of them... Also went to Dubai Marina and have to say we preferred this atmosphere, much more "in the thick of it".

In respect of my wife working, what's the protocol here, as a lot of people seem to suggest that everyone "flees" Dubai in the hottest months (July/August)... Is this true? Can she take Contract work as a Marketing Manager or would she be pushed into a full time role working the entire year through?

And are there any nurseries that take working Mums into consideration, as the only ones I've found seem to offer standardised term times and have "holidays" which doesn't really work. Are we then forced to take on a poorly qualified non-English-speaking "nanny"?

And it appeared that my attempts to learn a little basic Arabic were indeed wasted! Only one person actually responded to my "shokran" (although I think he was the only Arab in Dubai!)!

Any (serious) comments and responses welcomed and appreciated........


----------



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

newbietodubai said:


> There are expat woman coffee mornings held every week, details on their site.


newbietodubai: do you have a link to their site please? Thank you...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

twiglet said:


> So a week out there and NO property viewed. Had a drive around the Lakes/Springs/Meadows/Greens, but unfortunately, due to these being gated communities, couldn't drive literally around them but got a reasonable idea of them... Also went to Dubai Marina and have to say we preferred this atmosphere, much more "in the thick of it". Greens is not gated. You sure you went to the right place? Marina has an atmosphere, but in case you prefer villas you wont get them there.
> 
> In respect of my wife working, what's the protocol here, as a lot of people seem to suggest that everyone "flees" Dubai in the hottest months (July/August)... Is this true? Can she take Contract work as a Marketing Manager or would she be pushed into a full time role working the entire year through? Yes women work all year round if that is what you are asking. There is no rule that they need to leave the country. In case they are not working, and kids have holidays in schools, obviously no point in them staying here when there is much nicer weather back home.
> 
> And it appeared that my attempts to learn a little basic Arabic were indeed wasted! Only one person actually responded to my "shokran" (although I think he was the only Arab in Dubai!)! Indeed Dubai is very cosmopolitan, and quite a few expats who know no English (there are quite a few Arab expats as well). Arabic is generally not required, but if you are interested in learning it why not? Most government work and almost all government paperwork is in ARabic


Responses in red above


----------



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Responses in red above


Thank you - perhaps we didn't do The Greens then, how annoying, should've done it based on it not being gated! Springs 9 looked rather nice from what we could see... We're very open on Villas vs Apartments - ideally to find an apartment with it's own pool and gym in the same block.

I'm one of the few people who refuses to go to another country without knowing at least a few works of the basic language, I've previously found that it breaks the ice considerably.

Are you aware of contract work being available in Dubai? The ideal situation would be that Laura works year round and then heads back to the UK with the children in July and August to avoid the heat, then I can join them sometime between...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Had same problem with viewings in my first trip, it is easy to drive into gated communities just drive up and say in your best English voice villa number 14 street 3 and you're in!

No everyone does not leave in july/ August but it is quieter, the advantage in going in that time is there are public holidays at the end of ramadan so helps with the annual entitlement

Dubai Marina does tend to get a bit noisy and clogs with traffic, we stayed there in serviced apartment before getting somewhere permanent (went for Palm but it is expensive)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

twiglet said:


> newbietodubai: do you have a link to their site please? Thank you...


Please don't send your wife anywhere near Ex-pat Woman or their members unless you want to turn her into an insufferable cretin with a distorted view on how "brown" people should be treated.

Usual topics include "my maid spilled some water on my unicorn fur rug, how many months' salary should I dock her?" and "I was forced to have a 2 minute conversation with my child this morning, should I fire my maid or keep her locked up on her day off instead?".


----------



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Please don't send your wife anywhere near Ex-pat Woman or their members unless you want to turn her into an insufferable cretin with a distorted view on how "brown" people should be treated.
> 
> Usual topics include "my maid spilled some water on my unicorn fur rug, how many months' salary should I dock her?" and "I was forced to have a 2 minute conversation with my child this morning, should I fire my maid or keep her locked up on her day off instead?".


But everyone knows that Unicorns have hair, not fur


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

twiglet said:


> Are you aware of contract work being available in Dubai? The ideal situation would be that Laura works year round and then heads back to the UK with the children in July and August to avoid the heat, then I can join them sometime between...


Ah I probably misunderstood the question. Some work could be available and companies may be open to her working with them given that she would be in town and so they do not need to sponsor her (but she needs to be registered with the Ministry of Labour). However, the number of opportunities may be fairly limited given this is a small market, and the whole labour regime is not very flexible.


----------



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

Any (crude) ideas for DEWA costs for 3 bed villa in Springs please? Things may be progressing.....

Also, can you recommend companies for Contents Insurance etc?

Thanks for all your help and suggestions so far.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

DEWA costs will range from approximately AED 1k per month in the Winter months through to approximately AED 2.5k in the Summer months.


----------

